# Solved: need to convert swf files to mpeg



## ms_khw (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm looking for _preferably free _application that will allow me to convert flash, avi, swf to mpeg so it can be viewed in windows media player, quick time etc.


----------



## chen2 (Mar 1, 2007)

You can try SUPER. It is a powerful freeware. It can convert swf or flv (flash) to mpeg, avi to mpeg, mov to mpeg, and so on. I hope it can help you.


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Sothink has a .swf decompiler and a free trial, but I'm not sure of the limitations and the product is not free.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

Have to agree, Super is worth looking at.


----------

